# 2-Tagestour im Schwarzwald (FR-OG)



## RGm (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat Lust spontan eine 2-Tagestour im Schwarzwald zu machen. Z. B. Freiburg-Kandelhöhenweg-Offenburg oder so was in der Art. Termin: zwischen den 20. und 23. Mai

Meldet Euch, denn Ruck-Zuck isch de Sommer widder vorbei...

Grüsslies
Roland

PS: Ach ja bezüglich Fahrtempo: Ich bin auf Tour nicht auf der Flucht


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Mai 2004)

Mh, ich wollte demnächst mal Achern-Freiburg-Achern fahren. Allerdings mit dem Rennrad und an *einem* Tag. Aber wenn du dich auch dafür begeistern kannst... !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaschaW (16. Mai 2004)

also interesse hätte ich schon,aber:

Hab kein Geld für ne Übernachtung und zweitens:

Hab ich ausser Bus/Bahn keine andere Möglichkeit nach Offenburg bzw. Freiburg zu kommen...  

Mfg Sascha


----------



## LittleHunter (16. Mai 2004)

RGm schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> wer hat Lust spontan eine 2-Tagestour im Schwarzwald zu machen. Z. B. Freiburg-Kandelhöhenweg-Offenburg oder so was in der Art. Termin: zwischen den 20. und 23. Mai
> Meldet Euch, denn Ruck-Zuck isch de Sommer widder vorbei...
> PS: Ach ja bezüglich Fahrtempo: Ich bin auf Tour nicht auf der Flucht



Der Termin kann ich wohl nicht halten, hätte aber durchaus interesse.
Alternative:
Von Oberkirch aus bis zu den Höhenhäusern kann man an einem Tag fahren und den Rest zum Kandel auch an einem anderen Tag !
Von Zunsweiser bis zum hinteren Geisberg bin ich schon gefahren. Ist eine tolle Tour. Die könnte wir auch so mal fahren !
Ich bin für eine Flucht zu langsam  

Habe mir gerade Dein Bild angesehen. Ich glaube wir haben uns schonmal auf dem Mooskopf getroffen im April !


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Mai 2004)

Um wie viele Kilometer/Höhenmeter geht's denn überhaupt? Mehr als 100/2000 sollten das doch nicht sein, oder!? In dem Fall könnte man das ja auch locker an einem Tag fahren!


----------



## RGm (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

hab schon gesehen, wird wohl so nicht funktionieren wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Okay - Tagestour/en - wer geht hat jetzt Luschd? Am Fr, Sa. oder/und So.?

@Littel Hunter: Rotes 2004er mit 'Fox-Gabel???

@Rune Roxx: Ist sicher an einem Tag möglich - aber locker? Also ich wäre dannach momentan noch platt. Wie sähe denn Deine RR-Tour nach/von FR aus bezüglich HM/KM. Hab grundsätzlich schon Interessen - wenn's Dich net stört, dass ich Dir die ganze Zeit im Windschatten häng  - Ein paar Trainingskilometer fehlen mir nämlich noch...

Bis denne...
Roland


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. Mai 2004)

RGm schrieb:
			
		

> Okay - Tagestour/en - wer geht hat jetzt Luschd? Am Fr, Sa. oder/und So.?



Dieses Wochenende ist schlecht. Samstag fahre ich das Rennen in Bühlertal, deswegen mag ich Freitag nichts mehr machen (habe auch Do zwei mal Training). Sonntag fahre ich nach Wien und trainiere deswegen wahrscheinlich schon sehr früh morgens.



			
				RGm schrieb:
			
		

> @Rune Roxx: Ist sicher an einem Tag möglich - aber locker? Also ich wäre dannach momentan noch platt. Wie sähe denn Deine RR-Tour nach/von FR aus bezüglich HM/KM. Hab grundsätzlich schon Interessen - wenn's Dich net stört, dass ich Dir die ganze Zeit im Windschatten häng  - Ein paar Trainingskilometer fehlen mir nämlich noch...



Die Tour nach Freiburg wollte ich entlang der B3 machen, da ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne. Der Radweg ist durchgängig fahrbar. Von Achern aus sind es etwa 160-180km, von OG ca. 50-60 weniger. Die Runde ist komplett flach; ich schätze 500-800 hm. Reine Fahrzeit ca. 6 Stunden, unterwegs Flaschen auffüllen/Riegel kaufen ca. 1 Stunde und Pause in Freiburg 1 Stunde (ist sonst nicht meine Art, mag aber ein paar Kommilitonen *Hallo* sagen) = 8 Stunden "on the road".


----------



## LittleHunter (17. Mai 2004)

RGm schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz,
> @Littel Hunter: Rotes 2004er mit 'Fox-Gabel???
> 
> @Rune Roxx: Ist sicher an einem Tag möglich - aber locker? Also ich wäre danach momentan noch platt.



Genau der bin ich !

Wenn Rune dabei wäre packen wir das locker an einem Tag      Der zieht uns sicherlich die Steigungen hoch und fährt am Sonntag noch ein Marathon   wärend wir die Wunden lecken.


----------



## RGm (17. Mai 2004)

Hei, hat denn wirklich keiner Böcke 2 Tage durch den Black Forrest zu düsen?

Des gibst do net...


----------



## LittleHunter (17. Mai 2004)

RGm schrieb:
			
		

> Hei, hat denn wirklich keiner Böcke 2 Tage durch den Black Forrest zu düsen?
> Des gibst do net...



Doch, aber bei so einer kleinen Tour wird doch nicht über 2 Tage gefahren   Scherz bei Seite ich wohne direkt in der Mitte der Strecke und kann das also mit etwas Anfahrts km auch so bewältigen. 
Aber ich hätte einen netten Vorschlag und zwar hier. Finde die Angebote nicht schlecht und aufgrund unserer Nähe auch zu vernünftigen Preisen machbar. Muss ja nicht zur Haupturlaubszeit sein.


----------



## ciao heiko (3. Februar 2007)

Um dir etwas Mut zu machen. Ich hätte dazu Lust und da der Kandelhöhenweg ja in Oberkich beginnt wäre ich mit der Stecke auch einverstanden. Wegen des Termines müsste i.d.R. auch klar gehen. Und vieleicht finde ich noch 1-2 Weitere die mitfahren wollen.  Also wenn es für dich noch aktuell ist, kontaktiere mich.

Tagestouren im Renchtäler Raum kann ich dir immer anbieten.....
(Sehe gerade das der Thread von 2004 ist. Hatte mich schon etwas über den Termin unter der Woche gewundert...... Aber mein Angebot steht trotzdem..... )

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falconetti (5. Februar 2007)

@ Roland
@ Heiko

Ich wäre dabei.  

Bin letzten Sommer den Kandelhöhenweg das erste Mal komplett gefahren.
Start in Oberkirch - Übernachtung Höhenhäuser - über den Damenpfad zum Kandel und nach Feiburg. Zurück mit dem Zug.
Meiner Meinung nach eine der Besten Weekend-Touren der Region.
Viele nette Single Trails.  
Würde mich freuen Ihn mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten  zu fahren.
Allerdings erst ab Anfang Juni - weil vorher WOMC Marathon und World Cup in Offenburg.
Gruß
Reinhard F.


----------



## LittleHunter (5. Februar 2007)

Falconetti schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei.
> 
> Bin letzten Sommer den Kandelhöhenweg das erste Mal komplett gefahren.
> Start in Oberkirch - Übernachtung Höhenhäuser - über den Damenpfad zum Kandel und nach Feiburg. Zurück mit dem Zug.



Wohne gerade in der Mitte der Strecke 
Werde ebenfalls in diesem Jahr die Tour fahren und einige Bilder für meine WebSite machen. Ebenfalls möchte ich vom Renchtal aus zum Mummelsee bzw. Richtung Freudenstadt hochfahren.


----------



## Hoschy (6. Februar 2007)

Hi Falconetti,

kleine (offtopic) Frage. Plane eben für 2007 ein paar Tagestouren in der Region Freiburg. Kann man den Damenpfad auf den Kandel ohne größere Schiebe- bzw. Tragepassagen bergauf fahren? Gemäß den Höhenlinien auf meiner Karte hätte ich diesen Abschnitt eher als (teils technische) Abfahrt klassifiziert.

Ciou Hoschy


----------



## Berggams (6. Februar 2007)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Kann man den Damenpfad auf den Kandel ohne größere Schiebe- bzw. Tragepassagen bergauf fahren?



Hi Hoschy,

der Damenpfad ist bergauf befahrbar bis auf die letzten 250 Höhenmeter, da wirds dann ziemlich verblockt. Falls du nen Höhenmesser dabei hast, kommst du bei ca. 950m auf einen breiten Weg den du nach rechts weiterverfolgen solltest.
Is zwar nen kleiner Umweg bis zur Spitze, aber dafür bewältigbar, wenn auch mit fiesen Anstiegen. 

Viel Spass dabei


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Februar 2007)

Falconetti schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei.



OK, Route ist in etwa Kandelhöhenweg ab Oberkirch bis Freiburg. Zustieg ab Offenburg z.B bei Kornebene möglich. 
Dann brauchen wir nur noch einen Termin. Bis 10.6 sind Pfingstferien. Die möchte ich mir ungern belegen. Also wären 19/17.6 oder 23/24.6 eine Möglichkeit. Ich fände den Mai aber auch nicht schlecht.

Und eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Höhenhäuser wurden schon angesprochen. Habt Ihr mehr Infos dazu? Wer weiss noch was passendes?

ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Februar 2007)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Ebenfalls möchte ich vom Renchtal aus zum Mummelsee bzw. Richtung Freudenstadt hochfahren.



Wenn du wirklich schöne Wege im Renchtal fahren willst, dann fahre mit mir. Termin kann kurzfristig gemacht werden.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (7. Februar 2007)

Moin Berggams,

wenn Du den Weg meinst der  mehr oder weniger  unterhalb von der Thomashütte in seiner Verlängerung auf den Präsiweg führt, dann habe ich ihn lokalisiert. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  

Grüße Hoschy


----------



## Berggams (7. Februar 2007)

Hoschy schrieb:


> wenn Du den Weg meinst der  mehr oder weniger  unterhalb von der Thomashütte in seiner Verlängerung auf den Präsiweg führt, dann habe ich ihn lokalisiert.



joop, den mein ich. Du solltest dem Weg aber nicht folgen, bis du auf den Präsiweg triffst (geht dann nämlich erst wieder ein Stück bergab). Außerdem ist der Präsiweg von da aus hoch genauso Schei**e wie der Damenpfad.
Vielmehr macht der Weg, an einer lichten Stelle, eine 180°-Kehre, geradeaus gehts weiter zum Präsiweg. Nach der Kehre, ca. 700 Meter weiter, geht ein breiter Weg rechts hoch (ziemlich steil), der dich kurz oberhalb der Thomashütte ausspuckt. Wenn du dich jetzt links hälst und den widerlich anstrengenden Stich noch hochfährst, führen praktisch alle Wege zum Gipfel.

Viel Spass.


----------



## Falconetti (7. Februar 2007)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Hi Falconetti,
> 
> kleine (offtopic) Frage. Plane eben für 2007 ein paar Tagestouren in der Region Freiburg. Kann man den Damenpfad auf den Kandel ohne größere Schiebe- bzw. Tragepassagen bergauf fahren? Gemäß den Höhenlinien auf meiner Karte hätte ich diesen Abschnitt eher als (teils technische) Abfahrt klassifiziert.
> 
> Ciou Hoschy



Hi Hoschy,

wie Berggams schon berichtete ist der Damenpfad im letzten Drittel nicht wirklich fahrbar. Bis dort super genial, ab dort ging's für mich nur noch schiebend weiter. Vorbei am Kandelfelsen (super Aussicht) bis zum Kandelplateau.
Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden und fahrbaren Auffahrt. Ich werde den Vorschlag von Berggams (Danke an dieser Stelle für den Tipp) mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
falconetti


----------



## Falconetti (7. Februar 2007)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> OK, Route ist in etwa Kandelhöhenweg ab Oberkirch bis Freiburg. Zustieg ab Offenburg z.B bei Kornebene möglich.
> Dann brauchen wir nur noch einen Termin. Bis 10.6 sind Pfingstferien. Die möchte ich mir ungern belegen. Also wären 19/17.6 oder 23/24.6 eine Möglichkeit. Ich fände den Mai aber auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Und eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Höhenhäuser wurden schon angesprochen. Habt Ihr mehr Infos dazu? Wer weiss noch was passendes?
> ...



Hi Heiko,
die vorgeschlagenen Temine hören sich gut an.
Man kann im April/Mai ja mal ne Tagestour zusammen machen. (und andere die Interesse haben).
Als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für den Kandelhöhenweg bietet sich das Gasthaus Kreuz (Höhenhäuser) an. Recht einfach und rustikal, Verpflegung in Ordnung - für 'nen Bikestopp Ok.
Liegt nach 56 Km Strecke ab Oberkirch genau auf der Mitte der Gesamtstrecke von ca. 116 Km.
Als Alternative hab ich noch noch den Berggasthof Linde in Obersexau recherchiert (liegt direkt an der Route nach 71 Km ab Oberkirch)
Macht 'nen modernen, freundlichen, komfortablen Eindruck (ich war mal mit dem Mopped dort)
Homepage:  berggasthof-linde.de
Die 15 Mehrkilometer sind, da meist eben, recht flott zu bewerkstelligen.
Außerdem hat man dann am nächsten Tag mehr Zeit für den Kandel und die wahnsinns Trails hinab nach Freiburg zum Abschlussbier  
(und auch die Zugrückfahrt)

Bis dann
Gruß
falconetti alias Reinhard F.


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo Falconetti

Sorry das ich mich so spät wieder melde. Ich denke wir legen uns auf einen der 2 Termine fest und machen dann einen neuen Thread auf. Ich versuche grade herauszubekommen, ob einer der beiden Termine vieleicht durch eine andere lokale Veranstaltung belegt ist. 
Aufruf an alle. Weiss jemand ob am 19/17.6 oder 23/24.6 eine lokale Veranstaltung ist die wir berücksichtigen sollten.

ciao heiko


----------



## Redshred (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo 
am 17.6 ist der Black Forest Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten
stellt sich halt die Frage ob man das Forstautobahnen geheitze berücksichtigen muß


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (11. Februar 2007)

Nö.
Ist alles südlich Kirchzarten.


----------



## terraesp (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin auch an der Tour interessiert und versuche mal mir die Termine freizuhalten.
Ich denke es reicht aus, wenn man 2 bis drei Wochen vorher sich definitv festlegt
Grüsse aus dem Markgräflerland


----------



## ciao heiko (3. März 2007)

Hallo terraesp,


schön das es noch einen Interresierten gibt. Der Thread wäre fast eingeschlafen. Wenn es dir und falconetti passt, würde ich zum 23-24.6 tendieren. Bitte kurze Antwort wenn das OK ist, dann mache ich einen neuen Thread auf. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Falconetti (5. März 2007)

bin auf jedenfall dabei    
Termin am 23. / 24. Juni hab ich reserviert
Gruß

falconetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (6. März 2007)

Wie angekündigt habe ich einen neuen Thread
"Kandelhöhenweg 2 Tages Tour 23-24.6.07"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=266370
aufgemacht. 

ciao heiko


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2007)

also ich wäre - vorbehaltlich terminschwierigkeiten - auch dabei!


----------

